# When DP goes away..



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

You realize none of the other problems in life had been resolved, i don't depersonalize (besides in the midst of a panic attack, last one 6+ months ago)

I went the route of medication and softdrugs but still managed to beat DP/DR, it's weird how when i play VR now, that the VR me is still more realistic than the real me was with DP/DR.

I guess mainly you have to keep doing what you can do without over-stressing yourself.

I've been on a big medication list and continued to smoke weed after it induced my DP/DR, and i still managed to recover.

Relax boys and girls, do what you desire within your capabilities.

You can't do more than you're already doing.

Believe in yourself, try to change, your subconscious is bombarding your brain, because it wants to do something else (is how i would describe DP after 9 years)

Try to remember only 5% of your daily decisions are made consciously, the rest is on auto-pilot, our brain is way to complex for an average person to understand, keep pursuing that what lights your fire to live.

Don't live in the future, nothing will happen until it has happened, let your fears go, don't live in the past, you are with me now, my letters on your screen. Try to realize. Try a new hobby! Try music/dance, try to reconnect with your soul, perhaps you're a future butterfly sitting on a branch just not yet knowing where to go (metaphorically).

Stay tough future champs.

Buy a 20 bucks bongo and jam along to an Indian rhythm with African drums?

You'll find a hobby, back to enjoying life


----------

